# ServoCity.com : Servos, Wiring, Motors, and Mechanical Components!



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

*Who we are:*
We are an established online retail store (www.servocity.com) specializing in servos, radios, gearboxes, motors, mechanical components, and much more! We've worked with many customers in the Haunt Business and we really enjoy seeing how they've used our products to make their project come to life!! 
If you haven't heard of ServoCity please take a few minutes to check out our product selection; we're confident you'll like what you see! 
*Plus, get 10% off your purchase when you use discount code: Halloween*

*Mission:*
Providing high quality parts for your ideas with fast and friendly service!

*Company Overview:*
Founded in 1995, we've been in business for nearly 2 decades. In 2001, we launched ServoCity (our online division) to meet consumer demand for high quality hobby & mechanical components. We are located in the "heart of America" : Winfield, Kansas. Our central location offers optimized transit times to customers on both coasts. 







If you have any product or project questions be sure to give us a shout at 620-221-0123 or e-mail: [email protected] / [email protected]. We are here to help!

We looking forward to building a relationship with you.

Warm Regards,
Lauren Lewis
ServoCity Marketing Director


----------

